# Live photo help



## Noobpwner (Sep 16, 2016)

I currently have about 350 photos from my old iPhone (switched to android)  that are live photos. I have them on my laptop so they show as movies and I am wanting to convert them to stills. I have tried putting them back on a iPhone but it still shows up as a video. Any ideas besides editing it to one frame and converting to photo format using an editing program?


----------



## Komshija (Sep 16, 2016)

This might help: http://www.howtogeek.com/230618/how-to-convert-live-photos-to-still-photos/


----------

